# Pg. 99 playing Document #8 in its entirety at Best Friends Day



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 9, 2011)

This is going to be fucking awesome. Not sure how many of you listened to this band but they were amazing and highly influential. I can't wait to see this hopefully some others will be going.

http://www.facebook.com/notes/â€¦..2817389032



Corey, you'd be a fool to miss this!



Sterling, Virginia punk rock band pg.99 is returning for a live performance at this summer's Best Friends Day in Richmond, Virginia. Also known as pageninetynine, the influential group is reuniting after an 8 year absence of activity to perform their seminal album "document #8" in its entirety.

Taking place from August 18th to the 21st this year, Best Friends Day is an annual event that started as a single day and has evolved into a weekend-long festival based on taking a break from the stresses of the world to just hang out and have a good time with your friends. When asked why they are reuniting now, pg.99 guitarist Mike Taylor responded with:

"After a few reunion offers in recent months, it kind of just got us thinking that it would be fun to play those songs again, and if we were ever going to do it again, that now would be the timeâ€¦ We felt Richmond would be great place to do a reunion because of pg.99's early involvement with that area and its punk scene in the late nineties."

The Best Friends Day organizers are thrilled to have pageninetynine on the bill celebrating BFD's 10th year as an event, and are announcing them as the first band confirmed for the weekend: "When we initially started planning Best Friends Day 10, we wanted to have a killer band that could share this milestone year with us, and nothing hits home better than one of Virginia's best DIY bands ever," says organizer Curtis Grimstead. "I couldn't be more excited about having pg.99 reunite for Best Friends Day 10."

Formed in 1998, pageninetynine steadily gained notoriety as almost a cult of a band, with upwards of 8 people performing at the peak membership. With a menacing sound combining a wide variety of heavy/punk genres, pageninetynine was renown for their powerful and passionate live performances. In their five years of prolific activity they released 14 records and played over 300 live shows, earning them a formidable reputation and widespread dedicated following.

Since disbanding in 2003 the many members of pg.99 have gone on to form a slew of bands, including but not limited to Pygmy Lush, Ghastly City Sleep, Tideland, Malady and more. While active, the band released albums with Robotic Empire, Reptilian, Electric Human Project, The Perpetual Motion Macine, Magic Bullet, Witching Hour and many others.

The festival will be held this year from August 18-21 in Richmond, VA.


----------



## FANCY (Mar 9, 2011)

Exciting! Some of there members are playing a show in my town, Jacksonville, FL on he 13th of this month. I can't remember the name of whatever the project is called though.


----------



## Gudj (Mar 9, 2011)

Pg.99 is probably the best band ever. 
I generally don't get excited about shows, but I am going to make it there no matter what.

Fancy you are probably thinking of Pygmy Lush, who also rule.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 9, 2011)

Gudj said:


> Pg.99 is probably the best band ever.
> I generally don't get excited about shows, but I am going to make it there no matter what.
> 
> Fancy you are probably thinking of Pygmy Lush, who also rule.


 
i am like you i don't generally get excited about shows either (stopped going to them) but pg.99 was fucking incredible and worth seeing one more time. also richmond is easy to get too by train so that helps. i hope i can pay to just see pg.99 play. i don't want to have to pay for a bunch of bands i've never heard of and probably don't care about.


----------



## ruther (Mar 25, 2011)

shit! this is exciting news. one of my friends has one of their album covers tattooed on his arm!


----------



## Alaska (Mar 25, 2011)

Really? Holy shit. Gotta go.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 25, 2011)

awesome. 

glad that some other people are excited about this show.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, for sure. Like every year, I was gonna try and make best friends day anyway, but this news makes it too good to pass up this year.


----------



## FANCY (Apr 20, 2011)

Gudj said:


> Pg.99 is probably the best band ever.
> I generally don't get excited about shows, but I am going to make it there no matter what.
> 
> Fancy you are probably thinking of Pygmy Lush, who also rule.



Ahhh, you're right.


----------



## Geoff (May 10, 2011)

just saw this. i really hope i can make it out.


----------

